# Circle Hooks vs. J hooks when to use them.



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guys wondering when to use circle hooks and when to use J hooks. I read somewhere awhile ago that you want to use J hooks when you are holding the rod, and circle hooks when you are letting the rod just sit there. Is this the general rule of thumb or does it not really matter?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Recreational gear
Additional regional gear restrictions may apply in your county. For further clarification, contact the local regional offices listed on page 4.
Reef fish gear rules (applies to species marked with ● on pages 8 and 13)
■■ Gulf■of■Mexico: These regulations require the use of a venting
tool and dehooking device when recreationally or commercially fishing for reef fish in the Gulf of Mexico. All persons aboard a vessel harvesting reef fish must possess and use non-stainless steel circle hooks when using natural baits. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I use circle hooks whenever i have the chance of catching anything i have to release... So pretty much all the time, unless i'm casting a lure or like you said will be holding the rod at all times..


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Well when you're bottom fishing in the gulf, you have to fish with circle hooks with natural baits, that's the law. In other situations, I use circle hooks when I go above a 4/0-5/0. Bull reds for one instance are perfect for circle hooks when you're drifting with live croaker. I only use J hooks when I'm fishing with live or dead bait inshore for inshore fish.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Circle hooks are REQUIRED when using live or dead bait for reef fish.

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/pdfs/Discard Mortality FAQ.pdf

Jim


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

So what is considered reef fish then? I mean, are you allowed to use treble hooks while free lining?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

*REEF FISH; Rule Chapter: 68B-14*

I obtained this from the list at, http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/rules-by-species/

Chapter 68B - Marine Fisheries, of the Florida Administrative Code

Here is subsection 2 listing which species are categorized as reef fish.

CHAPTER 68B-14: REEF FISH
(2) Designation as restricted species. The following species are hereby designated as restricted species pursuant to Section 379.101(32), F.S.:

(a) Amberjacks – Genus Seriola:
1. Almaco jack – Seriola rivoliana.
2. Banded rudderfish – Seriola zonata.
3. Greater amberjack – Seriola dumerili.
4. Lesser amberjack – Seriola fasciata. 

(b) Groupers and Sea Basses – Family Serranidae:
1. Bank sea bass – Centropristis ocyurus.
2. Black grouper – Mycteroperca bonaci.
3. Black sea bass – Centropristis striata.
4. Coney – Epinephelus fulvus.
5. Gag – Mycteroperca microlepis.
6. Graysby – Epinephelus cruentatus.
7. Misty grouper – Epinephelus mystacinus.
8. Red grouper – Epinephelus morio.
9. Red hind – Epinephelus guttatus.
10. Rock hind – Epinephelus adscensionis.
11. Rock sea bass – Centropristis philadelphica.
12. Scamp – Mycteroperca phenax.
13. Snowy grouper – Epinephelus niveatus.
14. Speckled hind – Epinephelus drummondhayi.
15. Tiger grouper – Mycteroperca tigris.
16. Warsaw grouper – Epinephelus nigritus.
17. Yellowedge grouper – Epinephelus flavolimbatus.
18. Yellowfin grouper – Mycteroperca venenosa.
19. Yellowmouth grouper – Mycteroperca interstitialis.

(c) Snappers – Family Lutjanidae:
1. Black snapper – Apsilus dentatus.
2. Blackfin snapper – Lutjanus buccanella.
3. Cubera snapper – Lutjanus cyanopterus.
4. Dog snapper – Lutjanus jocu.
5. Gray (mangrove) snapper – Lutjanus griseus.
6. Lane snapper – Lutjanus synagris.
7. Mahogany snapper – Lutjanus mahogoni.
8. Mutton snapper – Lutjanus analis.
9. Queen snapper – Etelis oculatus.
10. Red snapper – Lutjanus campechanus.
11. Schoolmaster – Lutjanus apodus.
12. Silk snapper – Lutjanus vivanus.
13. Vermilion snapper – Rhomboplites aurorubens.
14. Wenchman – Pristipomoides aquilonaris.
15. Yellowtail snapper – Ocyrus chrysurus.

(d) Gray triggerfish – Balistes capriscus.

(e) Hogfish – Lachnolaimus maximus.

(f) Red porgy – Pagrus pagrus.

(g) Golden tilefish – Lopholatilus chamaeleonticeps.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

*Regulation and Prohibition of Certain Harvesting Gear for Reef fish*

Here are some excerpts I got from https://www.flrules.org/gateway/ChapterHome.asp?Chapter=68B-14 dealing with what is gear is needed to catch the reef species I listed above in Florida State Waters.

68B-14.005 Regulation and Prohibition of Certain Harvesting Gear: Allowable Gear, Incidental Bycatch, Violation.

(1) Allowable gear. Except as provided in subsection (2), the following shall be the only gear types and methods allowed for the harvest in or from state waters of any of the species specified in subsection 68B-14.001(2), F.A.C.:

(2) Incidental bycatch. No person shall harvest in or from state waters any of the species specified in subsection 68B-14.001(2), F.A.C., by or with the use of any gear other than those types of gear specified in subsection (1); provided, however, that such fish harvested as an incidental bycatch of other species lawfully harvested with other types of gear shall not be deemed to be unlawfully harvested in violation of this section, if:

(a) The quantity of such fish so harvested does not exceed the bag and possession limits established in Rule 68B-14.0036, F.A.C.; and

(b) The harvesting of such fish would not violate any other provision of applicable law.

(3) Required gear in the Gulf reef fish fishery. Beginning June 1, 2008, for a person on board a vessel harvesting any of the species listed in subsection 68B-14.001(2), F.A.C., the vessel must possess on board and such person must use the gear specified in paragraphs (a), (b) and (c).

(a) Non-stainless steel circle hooks. Non-stainless steel circle hooks are required to be used on hook and line gear when fishing with natural baits. “Circle hook” means a fishing hook designed and manufactured so that the point is not offset and is turned perpendicularly back to the shank to form a general circular or oval shape.

(b) Dehooking devices. At least one dehooking device is required and must be used to remove hooks embedded in Gulf reef fish with minimum damage. The dehooking device must be constructed to allow the hook to be secured and the barb shielded without re-engaging during the removal process. The dehooking device must be blunt, and all edges rounded. The device must be of a size appropriate to secure the range of hook sizes and styles used in the Gulf reef fish fishery.

(c) Venting tool. At least one venting tool is required and must be used to deflate the swimbladders of Gulf reef fish to release the fish with minimum damage. This tool must be a sharpened, hollow instrument, such as a hypodermic syringe with the plunger removed, or a 16-gauge needle fixed to a hollow wooden dowel. A tool such as a knife or an ice-pick may not be used. The venting tool must be inserted into the fish at a 45-degree angle approximately 1 to 2 inches (2.54 to 5.08 centimeters) from the base of the pectoral fin. The tool must be inserted just deep enough to release the gases, so that the fish may be released with minimum damage.

(5) Violation. Possession of any of the species specified in subsection 68B-14.001(2), F.A.C., beyond the bycatch allowance in paragraph (2)(a), aboard a vessel fishing in state waters, while also in possession of unauthorized gear, constitutes a violation of subsections (1) and (2).


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Circle hooks for bottom fishing, treble hooks for mackerel/cobia, J-hooks for inshore fishing.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Circle for all live bait and dead bait except when fishing for sheephead. Even when fishing for croakers and pinfish for livebait I use circles.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright, thanks guys!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Circle Hooks*

I use 'J' hooks for teasers; circle for bait except for pompano, when I use a Kahle type hook. It is more suited for their mouth location. JMHO C2


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishymcfisherman said:


> Hey guys wondering when to use circle hooks and when to use J hooks. I read somewhere awhile ago that you want to use J hooks when you are holding the rod, and circle hooks when you are letting the rod just sit there. Is this the general rule of thumb or does it not really matter?


Regulations and laws aside regarding use of circle hooks when bottom fishing, I have thrown all j-hooks away on our boat except for those used on marlin baits. Live baiting, bottom fishing, chunking, trolling ballyhoo (even when fun fishing) is all done with circle hooks. Learn to use em, they're the future. Hook setting methods differ slightly between bottom fishing and live baiting/chunking/trolling ballyhoo on circles, but the concept is still the same. It is not "drag and snag," like with traditional trolled baits, but rather let em eat. Most cases when I can see the fish open its mouth and suck down the bait, that bait is getting into his stomach before I'm coming tight on the bait. Circle hook is reeled out of his stomach and finds home on corner of jaw.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Regulations and laws aside regarding use of circle hooks when bottom fishing, I have thrown all j-hooks away on our boat except for those used on marlin baits. Live baiting, bottom fishing, chunking, trolling ballyhoo (even when fun fishing) is all done with circle hooks. Learn to use em, they're the future. Hook setting methods differ slightly between bottom fishing and live baiting/chunking/trolling ballyhoo on circles, but the concept is still the same. It is not "drag and snag," like with traditional trolled baits, but rather let em eat. Most cases when I can see the fish open its mouth and suck down the bait, that bait is getting into his stomach before I'm coming tight on the bait. Circle hook is reeled out of his stomach and finds home on corner of jaw.


I too have done away with almost all of our J hooks. Once I really started using circle hooks I grew to love them fast. Im still trying to get the hang of trolling with them but I find it fun and exciting letting the fish eat and slowly coming tight on him. But damn those white marlin can be finicky when trying to come tight with them. We lost several last season while fishing with circle hooks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Regulations and laws aside regarding use of circle hooks when bottom fishing, I have thrown all j-hooks away on our boat except for those used on marlin baits. Live baiting, bottom fishing, chunking, trolling ballyhoo (even when fun fishing) is all done with circle hooks. Learn to use em, they're the future. Hook setting methods differ slightly between bottom fishing and live baiting/chunking/trolling ballyhoo on circles, but the concept is still the same. It is not "drag and snag," like with traditional trolled baits, but rather let em eat. Most cases when I can see the fish open its mouth and suck down the bait, that bait is getting into his stomach before I'm coming tight on the bait. Circle hook is reeled out of his stomach and finds home on corner of jaw.


Yep. The only J-hooks I use are on my large skirts. Other than that, I use circles. I haven't kept a log, but it seems like I lose less fish with circles.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

I found this to be an awesome read:
http://www.fishing.sh/htmfiles/hookreports/tyingvssnelling.html
and i must say i'm pretty much only buying circle hooks from now on. BUT, the times i've used circle hooks, i somehow always managed to gut hook fish. I have absolutely no clue how. Especially those darn hardheads, i hooked them deep a couple of times, but even 2 or 3 of those rare red snapper. Anybody any ideas how that happens? Maybe too small of a hook? I always just pulled/reeled gently without setting the hook.
I'm ready to see some succes now, since circle hooks do seem awesome and it makes sense to me in theory, but now i wanna see i happen in real life.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin B said:


> Im still trying to get the hang of trolling with them but I find it fun and exciting letting the fish eat and slowly coming tight on him.


Easy peezy bro. If you've done any chunking or live baiting for yellowfin, it's the exact same. Every fish hits it different, but for the most part the hookset is the same if he picks it up and runs deliberately. Reel should be kept in freespool (bait is still in outrigger clip) with clicker on; when fish takes it, let him eat for a solid 5 mississippi count or so (sometimes longer, all depends on what youre doing, how it eats. Experience is best teacher in this case) then slowly yet firmly slide the drag up. I never go to the black button. On the tiagras, it naturally wants to stop itself (if you use one finger to flip the lever) about halfway between freespool and strike. This is sufficient drag to start reeling to come tight on fish and for the hook to find home in fish's jaw. Depending where you have your drag setting at strike, oftentimes if you slam it to the black button, you will lose the fish. It's kinda the same thing with easing on your brakes as you approach a stop sign, as opposed to slamming on the brakes.

Let fish peel drag at that point. At this point, I am still not all the way to strike, again, depending on what reel he hits (50, 80, etc.) and how he is running. I won't go up to strike until the fish is settled down and stops running.


Circle hooks make you a better fisherman. Yes, you will catch a lot of fish pulling jhooks, especially in hard plastics, in what I call "drag and snag." You can often afford to not even be on the rod when it happens and a fish will hook itself. Even when fun fishing, I use circle hooks on all naturals, including ilander/ballyhoo combos. Because you have to feed every fish that hits because the reel is in free spool, you have to be in the cockpit and within quick reach of the rods at all times, forcing you to be extremely attentive. You will be watching the spread, you will see the strike 90% of the time, and you can react properly. Good luck.

-Capt. Woody Woods


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As others have said, the only J hooks on my boat are on marlin skirted lures. On any fish of size that "eats" your bait, a circle hook will work better for you and the fish than J hooks. 
Only time they fail is when we are trolling ballyhoo with circle hooks and smaller short striking dolphin or wahoo are around as they frequently do not engulf the whole bait. It is exasperated on a circle hook rigged hoo/Islander combination as there is just too much stuff in the way for a small dolphin to eat. It's not a big deal as we are not targeting pnut dolphin or snake hoo's, but it's a fact.

I have seen others rig their Islander/hoo circle hook rigs much like a J hook rig where the hook is in the body of the ballyhoo. I personally do not think that's the best way as the hoo and Islander will/can get in the way of the circle hook rotating and finding home. I rig mine with the circle hook out in front of the Islander. If it's a billfish or large tuna/wahoo they will eat the whole thing and it will work fine.

Robert


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Circle Hooks*



Paolo said:


> I found this to be an awesome read:
> http://www.fishing.sh/htmfiles/hookreports/tyingvssnelling.html
> and i must say i'm pretty much only buying circle hooks from now on. BUT, the times i've used circle hooks, i somehow always managed to gut hook fish. I have absolutely no clue how. Especially those darn hardheads, i hooked them deep a couple of times, but even 2 or 3 of those rare red snapper. Anybody any ideas how that happens? Maybe too small of a hook? I always just pulled/reeled gently without setting the hook.
> I'm ready to see some succes now, since circle hooks do seem awesome and it makes sense to me in theory, but now i wanna see i happen in real life.


Check your circle hooks for offset. Any offset over 4 degrees causes them to perform just like a 'J' type hook; causing gut hooking.

I have seen people 'help' the circles by increasing the offset to their circle hooks.

Snelling is also a good idea with circle hooks. JMHO. C2


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Paolo,

The reason the circle hook is gut hooking is because it is an "offset circle hook," so the point has the ability to still grab a gut or gill. It is why Florida
State Waters require "non-offset circle hooks," so that the shank of the hook shields the point until the hook rolls around the edge of the fishes lip. The fish is going to have to turn away from the line to really get it to lip hook into the corner of its mouth.

I'll search the website that talks about this, if anyone may be in disagreement of offset to non-offset circle hooks.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Offset Circle Hooks*



Starlifter said:


> Paolo,
> 
> The reason the circle hook is gut hooking is because it is an "offset circle hook," so the point has the ability to still grab a gut or gill. It is why Florida
> State Waters require "non-offset circle hooks," so that the shank of the hook shields the point until the hook rolls around the edge of the fishes lip. The fish is going to have to turn away from the line to really get it to lip hook into the corner of its mouth.
> ...


I agree with your post.

I deliberately tested circle hooks with various offsets and found that any offset defeats the purpose of the circle hook. 

I did find, that in some isolated cases, that a-non offset circle hook did gut hook. C2


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I am fine with circle hooks except for major failure with triggers. Circles strong enough for keepers are too big, small enough to hook up will straighten and last one fish at best.

Any suggestions? I know what the unofficial answer is......looking for a legitimate legal option that really works, because I am a true fan of circle hooks............


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

RMS,

I use Mustad Demon Circle Hooks 1x Fine Wire 3/0. Have you used these hooks before, and i'm guessing you have your drag locked down, straightening hooks. Also, you can always send your hooks out to "300 Below," and have them cryogenically treated which will definitely metallurgic-ally strengthen them.

http://www.300below.com


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Starlifter said:


> Paolo,
> 
> The reason the circle hook is gut hooking is because it is an "offset circle hook," so the point has the ability to still grab a gut or gill. It is why Florida
> State Waters require "non-offset circle hooks," so that the shank of the hook shields the point until the hook rolls around the edge of the fishes lip. The fish is going to have to turn away from the line to really get it to lip hook into the corner of its mouth.
> ...


Ah ok, that might have been it, not sure though if i was using offset or not. Thanks a lot for the great info. I'll make sure to only order regualr circles. The ones i've just ordered have a very slight offset, so i hope those should work well as well.
What about the eye of the hook... I've seen streight ones and ones that are at an angle... What's that difference?
Thanks to a you guys


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Starlifter said:


> Paolo,
> 
> It is why Florida
> State Waters require "non-offset circle hooks,"


I was not aware of this. Sometimes if I'm getting a lot of bites but not hooking up I'll widen the gap a little and give it some offset.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> I was not aware of this. Sometimes if I'm getting a lot of bites but not hooking up I'll widen the gap a little and give it some offset.


Requires NON-offset. You widening the gap would be offsetting it, or either altering the hook to a point (pun not intended) to where it doesn't even work as it should anymore.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Requires NON-offset. You widening the gap would be offsetting it, or either altering the hook to a point (pun not intended) to where it doesn't even work as it should anymore.


This is good to know. Thanks. I hope I never give FWC a reason to expect my gear that close though.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Paolo said:


> What about the eye of the hook... I've seen streight ones and ones that are at an angle... What's that difference?
> Thanks to a you guys


They're made that way for snelling. IMHO; the only way to tie a circle hook on a fishing line. C2


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I prefer J hooks any time circle hooks are not legally required and planning on keeping the fish.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

I prefer j hooks, with circle hooks I feel like I have no say in catching the fish... Plus I like to set the hook....


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

A friend of mine said when talking about circle hooks, that he really dislikes them, mainly because he can't set the hook any more, and the just reeling in when you get a bite just feels like if you tried to pull up a soggy cardboard out of the water.
I do have to say i kinda miss the yankin'... Especially like in the good ol' days while surf fishing with that super stretcheable line and those far out cast.... Reel in real quick, rod streight ahead, and then as soon as the line is tight yank back as hard as you can! Lol, good days!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Circle Hooks*



Paolo said:


> A friend of mine said when talking about circle hooks, that he really dislikes them, mainly because he can't set the hook any more, and the just reeling in when you get a bite just feels like if you tried to pull up a soggy cardboard out of the water.


I disagree. When a fish is hooked, it's usually in the side of the mouth and the fight is no different from one caught on a 'J' type hook. JMHO. C2


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Paolo said:


> A friend of mine said when talking about circle hooks, that he really dislikes them, mainly because he can't set the hook any more, and the just reeling in when you get a bite just feels like if you tried to pull up a soggy cardboard out of the water.


When I first changed to them, it was tough. You're talking about trying to change years and years of hook setting habit, but now I love them. I would rather adjust the way I hook them, then go back to the way I was unhooking them. Losing hooks in their guts constantly or foul hooking them. I'm going to try rigging some of my skirts with circles this summer and trying that out.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, so you guys suggest using circle hooks for like Kings, Cobia, and Reds? I am used to using trebles for kings and reds. Do they still work?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Circle Hooks*



MrFish said:


> I'm going to try rigging some of my skirts with circles this summer and trying that out.


I have tied streamers and teasers using circle hooks and they work just fine.

At first, I thought that they may affect hooking, but experience proved me wrong. 

I use circle streamer and straight hooks. C2


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

A number of studies have shown that circle hooks can significantly decrease catch rates in some species. Here's one: http://fishbull.noaa.gov/1102/rudershausen.pdf

Also, with regard to deeper species such as snapper, barotrauma of being caught and release is a much bigger cause of mortality than hook type. One study shows both much lower recapture rates in deeper water as well as higher recapture rates for J hooks compared with circle hooks: http://www.sefsc.noaa.gov/sedar/download/SEDAR24-RD47_Burns 2009.pdf?id=DOCUMENT


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MathGeek said:


> A number of studies have shown that circle hooks can significantly decrease catch rates in some species. Here's one: http://fishbull.noaa.gov/1102/rudershausen.pdf
> 
> Also, with regard to deeper species such as snapper, barotrauma of being caught and release is a much bigger cause of mortality than hook type. One study shows both much lower recapture rates in deeper water as well as higher recapture rates for J hooks compared with circle hooks: http://www.sefsc.noaa.gov/sedar/download/SEDAR24-RD47_Burns 2009.pdf?id=DOCUMENT


NOAA sponsored studies only mean so much to this crowd. Ask them about Red Snapper while you're at it.:whistling:


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

So would you guys suggest using circles for cobia, kingfish, and reds, or are these the exception?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fishymcfisherman said:


> So would you guys suggest using circles for cobia, kingfish, and reds, or are these the exception?


Yeah, use them.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Yeah, use them.


I agree, use circle hooks and save more fish for us!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> I disagree. When a fish is hooked, it's usually in the side of the mouth and the fight is no different from one caught on a 'J' type hook. JMHO. C2


Naw, what my friend meant was when you set the hook (or not really) you're supposed to do it kinda like pulling in a soggy cardboard. Setting the hook is like half the fun... Especially waiting for the right time and then slamming the rod back.
I'm totally pro circle hooks and will use them whenever i can, i just didn't have great success with them last time i used them. But i will keep trying, it really sounds like they're awesome and work well. And heck, i'll do anything to have less hardheads swallow the darn hook and ruin my day because i have to yank it out and end up getting stung by them.


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Paolo said:


> Naw, what my friend meant was when you set the hook (or not really) you're supposed to do it kinda like pulling in a soggy cardboard. Setting the hook is like half the fun... Especially waiting for the right time and then slamming the rod back.
> I'm totally pro circle hooks and will use them whenever i can, i just didn't have great success with them last time i used them. But i will keep trying, it really sounds like they're awesome and work well. And heck, i'll do anything to have less hardheads swallow the darn hook and ruin my day because i have to yank it out and end up getting stung by them.





Fishymcfisherman said:


> So would you guys suggest using circles for cobia, kingfish, and reds, or are these the exception?


Trebles for kings, circles for reds, and depends on the bait for cobia. Eels I like a treble. Pinfish, mullet, catfish, etc I like a circle.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm noticing an increase in hook up ratio when the weight is below a circle hook than above it. I first realized this when tying 2-hook rigs at home; I slipped a weight on, and as the weight slid to the floor one of the hooks grabbed my hand. I didn't get hooked, though I noticed the lead weight pulling on the hook was helping it embed into my skin.

So, I think when a fish grabs the bait and takes off, the fish is either lifting the weight or dragging it. Which gravity takes over, and when you come tight on the line; 

The fish hooks itself; which then I set the hook and begin the battle of....'MAN VS FISH FOR FOOD! *j/k


----------

